# [Wanted] Used or spare 700c x23 or 25 tyres.



## bikingdad90 (17 Aug 2014)

Hi, I am after a pair of spare 700cx23 or 700x25 tyres that I can stick on a spare pair of Shimano R501's I have lying round. 

I got the rear wheel repaired after smashing it on a cattle grid but as it will always have a flat spot it's only good enough for the turbo. I also have the front wheel so it can be used on the rollers so I was looking to shot a part worn or spare tyre on them so I can swap the wheels over when I want to train indoors. Don't want to pay for new tyres which will get trashed anyway!

Willing to pay postage and package.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

I have some spares lying around. Will look what I have shortly.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

Just checked. I have 3 spare tyres. I'd like to keep two but you can have a spare Kenda tyre. I reckon it hasn't done more than 150 miles (not my miles I hasten to add, but the mileage of the person I bought a bike off and immediately changed the tyres).


----------



## bikingdad90 (17 Aug 2014)

Thank you.  If you are sure that you are happy to part with it than I'll PM you my address in return for your preferred payment method.

Anyone else able to provide a second one?

Chris


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

It's fine. PM me your address and I'll post it when I can. Do I need to wrap it I wonder? It's a non folder and can't exactly get damaged in transit can it.


----------



## bikingdad90 (17 Aug 2014)

I'd go for a binbag with a sticky label on it... lol
PM on its way.


----------



## John the Canuck (17 Aug 2014)

my recent 25c wire beads were twisted into a figure 8 - doubled over - taped into an oval - stuffed into a plastic bag - taped again and labelled

twisting appears to have done NO damage


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Aug 2014)

where are you based?

if the previous deals don't work out I've got some Giant SR4s you can have, 25mm.


----------

